# San Diego bike shops for rental



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a bike shop in San Diego or close by that will rent decent quality road bikes. I may be out there in late December/early Jan and would like to get some miles in. Thanks in advance!


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Nytro up in Encinitas has Cervelos*

and a couple of other brands , by the day , week or month.


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

Or B&L Bikes in Solana Beach. Both shops within a few miles of one another.


----------



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

*San Diego Bike Rental*

Any other ideas/input? I'm heading down to San Diego next week, and am thinking of breaking down my bike, boxing it up and bringing it with me on the plane, though would love the convenience of renting a nice road bike for the week. Renting may be tough, as I need a 60-63 cm frame.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Nytro*



cascadebiker said:


> Any other ideas/input? I'm heading down to San Diego next week, and am thinking of breaking down my bike, boxing it up and bringing it with me on the plane, though would love the convenience of renting a nice road bike for the week. Renting may be tough, as I need a 60-63 cm frame.


I just returned from San Diego and rented a 61cm Cervello from Nytro. Great shop, helpful staff, super service. Even managed to tag along on Saturday's shop ride, complete with bagels and Starbucks coffee. 

Those Swami guys sure are fast though...


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Cool aabout nytro, Im going there tonite to pickup*

team kits and a TT bike. The swamis sat ride is legendary and is definitely fast, for the hardcore racers or anyone they sometimes do a 70 or 100 miler. for the 100 about 8 or so people ever go. :thumbsup: 

The teams club rides are even faster, with palomar climbs and things like that.


----------



## jenteamvm (Jan 28, 2009)

Im going to school in San Diego and if you are on a budget like me but still want a quality road bike, 

Try the bike shop at UCSD. Decent quality bikes for $400 a quarter, or $250 a month.

http://bikeshop.ucsd.edu/



-Jen
San Diego


----------

